# removing old guides



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

what is the best way remove the old guide off of my rods i got about 8 or so rods with broken guide that i got to practice building rods with just want know if there is any tricks to it before i mess them up cause i would like save some of them if i can most of them are fairly nice penn rods any help would be nice


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I use a heat gun to loosen up the flex coat. Then cut them off with a razor knife.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks iam going to have to try that for shure


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Pompano Joe said:


> I use a heat gun to loosen up the flex coat. Then cut them off with a razor knife.


++ that...be very careful when cutting the coating off...it's easy to scar the rod.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Same here..


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a propane torch to bubble the finish then carefully use a razor blade to cut the wrappings. Take your time and be cautious, you can easily ruin your rod if done improperly.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

I use a heat gun and razor blade too, but I only cut the thread that is on the guide foot, then unwrap the remainder of the thread to keep from scoring the blank. When the epoxy is warm, it unwraps fairly easily.

Steve


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

aqua-holic said:


> I use a heat gun and razor blade too, but I only cut the thread that is on the guide foot, then unwrap the remainder of the thread to keep from scoring the blank. When the epoxy is warm, it unwraps fairly easily.
> 
> Steve


 Same here and I only heat it just enough to soften the flex coat.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

2nd question, once the guides are off,there is some kind of clear coat that's peeling off in places. what do we do with that?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Rods*



jcallaham said:


> 2nd question, once the guides are off,there is some kind of clear coat that's peeling off in places. what do we do with that?


Good morning Jim...I always mark a beginning and ending spot with masking tape unless I'm stripping the entire rod. Otherwise, my tendency is to just keep going. Many times flex coat will release when heated. It's a tedious process, but then you have to just chip it off. Score the rod where you want to stop to get an even break.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

well i dont have a heat gun but i used a lighter on one of rods that was broke just to see how it would work and it did great thanks for the input guys really helped out now maybe i can put my new rod dryer to use


----------

